# Stock Sway Bar Size



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anyone know what the size of the stock front and rear swaybars on a '93 240SX SE are? I need new endlinks and bushings but I have seen different sizes on the bushings available and have no idea which one that I have?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Front swaybar diameter: 25 mm (0.98")
Rear swaybar diameter: 15 mm (0.59")


----------

